# An inexpensive pen mill alteration



## KKingery (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, I once again had to make a "let's save a buck" solution to a problem. I began my first 2 rollerballs this week-end, and discovered that when it was time to mill the ends, all I had on-hand was the ol' 7mm. that's a bit loose for a 10mm tube! Solution? A few wraps of painters tape round the shaft. Worked like a champ, and did'nt cost a thing.


----------



## dougle40 (Feb 6, 2005)

Ken,
The next time you're out to a buck store have a look for CHEAP metric drills , usually come in a set of 6-8 for a buck . Don't cut worth a d**n but very useful for pen mills . Have a look at the post below.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3172


----------



## KKingery (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Doug. I saw that post awhile back, and it did cross my mind. Problem is, I have no grinder, so I've just kinda put that idea on the back burner for a bit. You know how it is...so many toys, so little money!


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 6, 2005)

Glue a piece of 7mm brass in a wood scrap and then turn it down to fit inside your 10 mm tube (or whatever).....and you will have a permanent adapter for your mill!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 6, 2005)

I had posted this before, I use a piece of Corian on an old tube.  Adapts the 7mm to the 10mm very nicely...  [8D]

I also use Corian "guide" blocks on my Jet 14" BS... [8D]


----------



## Brent (Feb 6, 2005)

I am with you Randy that is the way i do it and it works great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />I had posted this before, I use a piece of Corian on an old tube.  Adapts the 7mm to the 10mm very nicely...  [8D]
> 
> I also use Corian "guide" blocks on my Jet 14" BS... [8D]


I thought I read that Corian contained aggrigate,Isn't that abrasive?
I use Lignum vitae because of it's lubricating properties.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 6, 2005)

[/quote]
I thought I read that Corian contained aggrigate,Isn't that abrasive?
[/quote]

Aggregate, like gravel in Concrete [?]  No, no stones...

Aggregate as a Collection of Same Type Materials, Yes.

Have You Turned Corian [?]  I have some extra...

I've used that adapter for over 6 Years...  Guide Blocks on my BS for over 4 Years.  Even made Bushings...  Turned Hundreds of Corian Pens... [8D]


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />


I thought I read that Corian contained aggrigate,Isn't that abrasive?
[/quote]

Aggregate, like gravel in Concrete [?]  No, no stones...

Aggregate as a Collection of Same Type Materials, Yes.

Have You Turned Corian [?]  I have some extra...

I've used that adapter for over 6 Years...  Guide Blocks on my BS for over 4 Years.  Even made Bushings...  Turned Hundreds of Corian Pens... [8D]
[/quote]
It may not have stones,but it does contain added materials other than resin.
I know I read it somewherre.
Perhaps in the book you can get from Dupont .
I did find this statement thats say it has minerals in it, that's why I thought of "stones" or aggragate, whatever.http://www.kitchensfitted.co.uk/ChoiceComponents/corian_worktops.php


----------



## ryannmphs (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's what I found out about dupont corian
http://www.parksite.com/productgroups/msds/msds_3_42.pdf

Looks like the "mineral" in aluminum, not too bad I guess?

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />Here's what I found out about dupont corian
> http://www.parksite.com/productgroups/msds/msds_3_42.pdf
> 
> ...


If it's used in toothpaste I would think it's like baking soda, an abrasive.
I'll stick with Lignum Vitae.It's naturally oily.


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 8, 2005)

To each his own.  My thought is...how long is this really in contact with the pen parts that it should make a large (or even appreciable) difference?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />To each his own.  My thought is...how long is this really in contact with the pen parts that it should make a large (or even appreciable) difference?


I thought we had moved on to bandsaw blocks:&gt


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 8, 2005)

According to the Amspec Corp. website, aluminum trihydrate has a hardness of 3(Â± a bit) on the Mohs hardness scale. Limestone, seashells and gold all have about this same hardness....ie pretty soft....and would not seem to be much of a risk as far as abrasive damage.  Considering the use we are talking about here, I have to agree with "tip" on this....I don't see a problem.

Eaglesc is always getting on my case for for "yelling" at him.  Can't imagine what he is going to say about John.  By Eaglesc's standard, John is absolutely screaming!!!  But maybe he has to do that to be heard all the way from Alaska???  BTW, I'm right-handed!!


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 8, 2005)

Honestly, I got lost! Thought we were still talking about a cover for the pen press.  How does either of the options (corian or lignum vitae) compare to cool blocks for keeping heat down?


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought we were talking about adapters for pen mills???


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

"I've used that adapter for over 6 Years... Guide Blocks on my BS for over 4 Years. Even made Bushings... Turned Hundreds of Corian Pens... "

"According to the Amspec Corp. website, aluminum trihydrate has a hardness of 3(Â± a bit) on the Mohs hardness scale. Limestone, seashells and gold all have about this same hardness....ie pretty"
Hardness has nothing to do with it.
Would you pack a bearing with it?Abrasive is abrasive.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />"I've used that adapter for over 6 Years... Guide Blocks on my BS for over 4 Years. Even made Bushings... Turned Hundreds of Corian Pens... "
> 
> Hardness has nothing to do with it.  Would you pack a bearing with it?Abrasive is abrasive.



Packing bearings has nothing to do with this discussion.  We are talking about making adapters for pen mills.  But to use your analogy, I wouldn't pack bearings with dust from your Lignum vitae wooden adapters either!!!   Take a piece of that Lignum vitae and rub it across the painted, textured wall of your living room and you will discover that, it too, is an abrasive.  Like you said.....abrasive is abrasive!!  After turning hundreds of Corian pens, you should well know that any abrasive in the Corian is of little consequence.  I suppose that it is possible that using a Corian adapter will cause my pen mill to wear out in 100 years instead of its normal life expectancy of 200 years......doesn't really give me much cause for concern.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 9, 2005)

I certainly never thought that my 2 cent idea would bring on so many comments! I was in a bind, and needed a way to mill  the blanks quickly, without having to stop and make an adapter, etc.... These ideas everyone has posted are great!


----------



## KKingery (Feb 9, 2005)

In other words, I was in a bind, way behind..lookin to make a mill!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 9, 2005)

Eaglesc,
Send Lignum Vitae quickly...  I need to turn some Cigar Pens, and I need an adaptor for my 7mm mill...


Put a new disc on the sander and hooked up the shop vac with a clean bag.  Sanded about 3 lbs of Corian, emptied dust into a pan, poured in liquid soap, made a slurry...  Went over to Nasty Bill's...  He's a Mechanic, had him try some on his greasy hands, No appreciable Difference...  Figured it would be like Pumice...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy._
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


PErhaps you should look up lignum vitae to see it wa used for maiking greas on clocks and also bearing for ships propellers becasue of it's "lubricating properties."
Aside from writing in green,have you ever turned a pen or do you just "troll"?


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 10, 2005)

Since you seem to have some difficulty grasping the subject of this thread, let me remind you once again that we are talking about adapter sleeves/bushings for pen mills and not clock gears or propeller bearings or the price of tea in China.  Even if we accept your premise that Corian is full of nasty abrasive, so what???  In the situation that started this thread, the bushing would be inserted into the 10mm brass tube of a blank and remain stationary while the pilot reamer of the pen mill turned in the 7mm brass tube inside the Corian bushing.  Absolutely no way that the Corian, even if it were abrasive, could do any damage to a pen in the stage of being crafted or to the pen mill, itself.  As to your comments about my crafting background and "trolling," it has been my experience that when a poster starts commenting about personalities rather than substance, it's because you...oops...he has run out of intelligent comments.

Eaglesc, if you feel the need to have the last word, go for it!!  I've said all that I need to say on this particular topic.


----------

